# Pepes 21 Upholstery



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

1941 chevolet
complete interior


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

installation kits


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

majority of bomb's $1,600 starts


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

g body


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

1935


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

nice work


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

Good work address?


pepes21 said:


> 1941 chevolet
> complete interior


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

pepes21 said:


> g body


What up homie. !!looks like your back on the map. Looking good bro. Keep up the good work ?


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

Real nice work ese


----------



## ronpeck (Dec 26, 2014)

Looks great .


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

BIG MICK-DOGG said:


> What up homie. !!looks like your back on the map. Looking good bro. Keep up the good work ?


Had to put you up loco


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

Getting back in the game more pics coming up


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Beautiful work.


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

King Of Rimz said:


> Beautiful work.


Thank you


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

49 Pontiac convert


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

68 impala fastback


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

What's your number homeboy???


----------



## topaz81869 (Sep 24, 2008)

hey pepe i have a 68 impala wagon that needs interior hit me up at 818-263-6612 looking around


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

Lookin clean !


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## yogivwp (Oct 10, 2016)

how much do you charge for a cutlass interior


----------



## Zachsta (Jul 25, 2014)

also interested for 73 cadillac coupe deville front and rear seats.


----------

